# Crows in the snow



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

I've only shot one in my life, i've got 4 stake type full body decoys, i was thinking of putting them surrounding a rabbit hide with ketchup all over the snow. And is the wind a factor as in duckhunting with crows ?


----------



## ithaca 28 (Feb 19, 2005)

Anytime you or outside getting clean air is fun.So what the hell try it.


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

ithica 28, Do you have an idea of where the crows are feeding in your area? In my neck of the woods, the crows are feeding in the old cut corn fields and around farmers manure pits. It is still cold and snowy but I find that it is easier to decoy with the black on white contrast. Just this morning I was out for about an hour and placed 5 crows decoys in a corn field about 25 yards away from my brush blind at the edge of the forest. Within the early hour I only had to call a few times but most generally the crows which were in flight had spotted my set and were landing right next to the decoys. Good luck. :beer:


----------

